# Hogs not dangerous?



## WolfPack (Sep 24, 2009)

This is for those who think hog hunting isn't dangerous.  This fella supposedly was tracking a wounded boar and before he could look up the boar exploded out of the tall grass running straight into his legs, giving him something to remember him by before running off again.


----------



## shanejackson (Sep 24, 2009)

that was nasty


----------



## Florida Curdog (Sep 24, 2009)

Same thing happen to my buddy. The dogs were baying a big boar and he tried to leg it and it spun and hooked him in the calve muscle. Went in at the bottom across to the other side and then all the way to the top.  It happend so fast he didn't even know he was cut until he felt his foot getting wet inside his shoe.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 24, 2009)

nice..................bet that hurt!!


----------



## southerntaco98 (Sep 24, 2009)

knee hi snake boots!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckwhisperer (Sep 25, 2009)

yessir. good ol battle scar right there


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 25, 2009)

Think of all the stories he'll tell while showing it off!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 25, 2009)

That 's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 25, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Think of all the stories he'll tell while showing it off!



Chicks dig scars!


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Sep 25, 2009)

thats photoshopped, theres no way a wild hog would do that!!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 25, 2009)

Mighty nasty wound right there. Hope he got professional help.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Sep 25, 2009)

Guess I need to find some kevlar knee high boots huh?


----------



## Florida Curdog (Sep 25, 2009)

93f1fiddy said:


> thats photoshopped, theres no way a wild hog would do that!!



Guess again.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 26, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Chicks dig scars!


 

There should be a country song written about it.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 26, 2009)

There is it called it called Chicks Dig It. Its by Chris Cagle pretty good tune check it out.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 26, 2009)

2bbshot said:


> There is it called it called Chicks Dig It. Its by Chris Cagle pretty good tune check it out.


I know, I was being sarcastic. 

Great song!


----------



## tullisfireball (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot! Now I'll  never get my son to go hog hunting!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Sep 26, 2009)

If my wife sees this she will not let me take my grandson hunting again


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Sep 26, 2009)

Man that looks bad.  That had to hurt.


----------



## ninja (Oct 4, 2009)

It's like my old brazilian jiujitsu instructor use to say,   It's not tiddlywinks


----------



## CAL (Oct 5, 2009)

Every hog I ever caught in a trap tried to attack me thru the trap,no matter how small!Seems to me to be aggresive is bred into them.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 5, 2009)

nasty wound, hope he had it looked at.


----------



## kr983 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yuck!


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Oct 5, 2009)

I think i'am getting sick!!!


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Oct 5, 2009)

Florida Curdog said:


> Guess again.



That would be a JOKE. In case you didnt realise that.


----------



## ninabl (Oct 25, 2009)

bet that one  wont buff out...


----------



## JDAWG (Oct 25, 2009)

ninabl said:


> bet that one  wont buff out...


----------



## dbodkin (Oct 25, 2009)

Thats gonna sting when Momma pours mercurochrome on it..


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 26, 2009)

93f1fiddy said:


> thats photoshopped, theres no way a wild hog would do that!!





Wanta bet, Jethro?


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Oct 26, 2009)

staple it up and keep trucking  thats got to suck


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 27, 2009)

CAL said:


> Every hog I ever caught in a trap tried to attack me thru the trap,no matter how small!Seems to me to be aggresive is bred into them.


SO right. Amen bro!


----------



## hound1973 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thats why I always try to plan for the unexpected and have a "get the heck off the ground" plan for I have been charged a couple times but got out the way.


----------



## basspro2232 (Oct 29, 2009)

you have to be crazy to think thats photoshoped.


----------



## stevo15 (Oct 29, 2009)

Crazy!!


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 29, 2009)

thats why i started carryin a first aid kit either in my pack or in the truck... A while back i had a hugh sow run up in between my leg and try to hook me wit her snout... Luckly that crazy heffer didnt get me the first time and thought twice when i squeezed off the 9mm, and tucked tail and run... It jus happened so fast the dogs were tired after run her down and bayin for a hour before we could get to them.. One dog wheeled in front of her and she charged me. We normally dont shoot them if we dont have to but she had already put a good whoppin on all of them and we didnt have the catch dog that day for back up..  We were runnin all young dogs that day... But shhhhh! Dont tell my wife she will take means in her own hands and start carryin off my dogs


----------

